# Running air lines with a mk4 jetta



## Miotke (May 16, 2010)

Well I'm at it again after the broken bolt fiasco on the GLI.

Both front struts are in and secured, and awaiting air lines to be run to them from the trunk.

Question is; What is the best way to go about it? 

I know the rears will be a lot more simple, I'm using ideas from DGK_KGD's build in his 20th(http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5690414-Alaska-Build)

But how about the fronts, I've read that there's a grommet that you can open up and run a line all the way down to the passenger side, but what about the driver side?

Any suggestions or help would be much appreciated. 
I didn't see a ton of info on this kind of thing, so I'm thinking of doing a write up with pictures once finished.

Thanks again guys, you all have been a ton of help for everyone in here! :heart::thumbup:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

For the rears go through the ABS grommet as i mentioned in that thread. Keeps everything simple. Grommet located here:








Comes out like this:









As for the fronts here are a few pics of how i run it:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

PS not to sound like a d!ck but there are plenty of times i have posted where i have ran airlines, several over the past 2 weeks. If you need any other things take a look through my entire photobucket account: http://s605.photobucket.com/albums/tt134/MechEngg/


----------



## Miotke (May 16, 2010)

Nope, not sounding like a d!ck at all. :laugh:

Thanks for all your help.

Can't tell from the pictures, but did you merge the airline into a copper line going into the braided line for the strut?


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

I ran soft airline from the trunk, through the grommet and then as soon as i came out the bottom of the car i switched right away to copper. Ran copper all the way up to the front and then went to the steel braided leader line. Make sure to loop your leader line as such to avoid tugging and pulling:
(old picture from my last car, ran soft lines all the way up)


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

Any line damage from it getting crushed by the seat? The one from the front that is.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Niagara_V_Dub said:


> Any line damage from it getting crushed by the seat? The one from the front that is.


Nope, as long as you correctly drill through the rear seat gussets and keep it super low and at an angle the line will actually miss both the rear and bottom of the seat completely. Never had any struggles at all with pushing the bottom seat back in either. Stays perfectly


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Might as well a bit more on the rears. I drilled through the rear seat gusset (both sides) with a 3/4" drill bit, kept it right along the ground. Then use wire loom or rubber sheathing to protect it from abrasion. Then cut the abs grommet and feed the line through (and e-level sensor wire if you have it) then just secure the line to the frame with duct tape or similar to hold it well.


Green - drilled holes
Red - ABS grommet
Yellow - Path of air line and wires


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

must rerun lines...


----------



## skateaholic247 (Jun 7, 2009)

Niagara_V_Dub said:


> must rerun lines...


must re-run with copper so I can be cool again.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

skateaholic247 said:


> must re-run with copper so I can be cool again.


Copper is just for the ice and snow in Calgary in the wintertimes. And gravel in the summer if i ever go out to my cabin. I just don't want anything puncturing my lines at all :thumbup:


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

Well my new plan is since I am getting station to NAS Lemoore, CA and will be without the wife coming fall time... I am going to attempt full stainless hardlines under the car. Gotta have something to do with my hands since the wife won't be around. :laugh:


----------

